# The best snow video of the day is from a SKIER?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's not a skier. That's Candide


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah Candide gets a pass. If I'm honest I can appreciate decent skiing. It's just that all to often skiers are entitled cunts who think they're better than they are.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

:dropjaw:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

SBForum Editor said:


> I'm violating a lot of personal rules here, but this video is too good not to share. Pro skier Candide Thovex really has outdone himself with the third video in his "One of Those Days"


:embarrased1: sumbody explain this video lol ive never heard of the guy! Pretty awesome video, but i need a little background.. is it all bs? Some bs? I dropped thru the rabbit hole watching that! Yes i have been loving under a rock in no snow sports hell for the last 5 yrs ...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Google Audi Candide Thovex.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Have to admit that I've watched his vids before, and he is damn good!!!!!

But let's see him do that on a board!!!!! >


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear skiing,

Trade ya one Shawn White for a Candide Thovex.

Sincerely,
Snowboarding.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

```

```



Noreaster said:


> Google Audi Candide Thovex.


:lol: ya google him yourself, ok thats fair...  thinking to myself "wow, cool first name for a skiier, Audi..." :facepalm3: (not his name) and ya flipping crazy cool ad, so why havent i thought of no snow snowboarding??? :facepalm1: ok im gonna go google more now! Lmao


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

This guy broke his back trying to do like 50 feet jump, and this was back in the days. So i believe all of it, obviously all of staged but he does all the jumps.

Oh and when he recovered he quit freestyle and won big mountain events :grin:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

And One of Those Days Part 4:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCJbMI8C1gn/


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Fielding said:


> And One of Those Days Part 4:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCJbMI8C1gn/


Hahahaha.



Also Art Of Flight>One Of Those Jerry Days. I put AOF on when my buddies come out to shred, I put it on when I have a get together, I put on when a big storm comes in. I watch One of Those Days once and done.


----------

